# Is this good DEALS [ 1 Camera + 4 Lens ]



## canonsl2 (May 28, 2018)

*i am beginner , 1 camera + 4 lens , is this good plan ,,,





*


----------



## Fujidave (May 28, 2018)

I`d say, yes it is a very good deal indeed. When I use to shoot with a Canon 70D I had those four lenses, and loved them all.


----------



## canonsl2 (May 28, 2018)

I about order it around this week / ,


----------



## TCampbell (May 29, 2018)

It depends on what you want to do with the camera.

The 18-55mm STM is the most popular "kit" lens for that body... it offers a bit of wide angle and a bit of narrow angle versatility for every-day general shooting needs.  But it's not optimized for anything in particular (it's not a lens for sports or action... it's not necessarily a lens for portraits or landscapes, etc.)

The 55-250 STM lens is probably the most popular affordable telephoto zoom.  But again, the emphasis here is on general purpose telephoto and affordability.   The high-end glass from Canon, such as the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM II or the 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM II are expensive lenses (but EXCEPTIONALLY good lenses!)  

People who are into birding are attracted to a couple of 3rd party lenses ... in particular Sigma and Tamron make some 150-600mm lenses.

The 10-18mm is a good wide-angle zoom and is popular for landscapes (but certainly not limited to that).

The 50mm f/1.8 STM (and you really do need to make SURE it's the "STM" version and not the older version) is good for low-light and is sometimes used for portraits.  It's the low f/1.8 focal ratio that makes this lens attractive (the lower the focal ratio ... the more light it can collect.)

Anyway... without knowing exactly how you want to use the camera, it's difficult to recommend one over the other.

For general purpose photography, the 18-55 & 55-250 will give you a nice broad focal length range.  

The 50mm f/1.8 STM is the most affordable lens in the lineup and something you can always pick up later (it's $125 USD).  I do not actually own a 50mm lens (well... other than the lens that came with my 35mm film SLR that I got back in 1977... but I don't have a 50mm lens that works with any of my DLSRs).  

Lenses are something you can acquire slowly over the years.  No need to be in a rush.  Also, you can always rent a lens if you find you have an occasion to use something you don't currently own.  If you use it so infrequently than you only occasionally need it... rent it.  It's cheaper in the long-run.  If you find a lens that you like to use regularly... buy it.


----------



## beagle100 (May 29, 2018)

canonsl2 said:


> *i am beginner , 1 camera + 4 lens , is this good plan ,,,
> 
> 
> *
> ...



looks like a decent deal, the smaller SL2 and lenses are not "L" quality but good

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## canonsl2 (May 29, 2018)

TCampbell said:


> It depends on what you want to do with the camera.
> 
> The 18-55mm STM is the most popular "kit" lens for that body... it offers a bit of wide angle and a bit of narrow angle versatility for every-day general shooting needs.  But it's not optimized for anything in particular (it's not a lens for sports or action... it's not necessarily a lens for portraits or landscapes, etc.)
> 
> ...



Very clear explain master tim . thanks >

you right , i am new why dont i take too many lens and keep in body , and i was thinking if used 4 lens that keep switch trade in and out , that lazi

how bout this way

1/ Body LS 2
2/ 18-135 mm STM lens ( this work both way )
   10-18mm- 55-250mm

same price but 1 camera 1 lens

3/ add 1 more 1.8-50mm stm over little

1 camera 2 lens


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------

